# Have You Ever Cheated?



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes or no.

Anonymous.

If yes, why? If no, how come?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

What kind of cheating? 

Cuz, no anyway. But your thread might benefit from clarity.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

On a test, on a girl, in a game of poker? At a video game?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> What kind of cheating?
> 
> Cuz, no anyway. But your thread might benefit from clarity.


 Cheated on a partner with someone else.



mjkittredge said:


> On a test, on a girl, in a game of poker? At a video game?


It's in the relationship thread, people!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm curious who cheated and their motivation(s). Someone posted here earlier and I think they did. I forget the name. But it's cool. You don't have to.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Admitted cheaters were pretty well trashed out here before, including but not limited too, being compared to rapists and murderers.

I'm highly doubtful you'll be getting the feedback you're seeking.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Absolutely not. Never will.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never been in a relationship. If I was in one I would never cheat.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> Admitted cheaters were pretty well trashed out here before, including but not limited too, being compared to rapists and murderers.
> 
> I'm highly doubtful you'll be getting the feedback you're seeking.


You don't think so? I'm sure someone has a story that's way in their past or something that they'd share.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm a cheetah and I ain't lion.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> You don't think so? I'm sure someone has a story that's way in their past or something that they'd share.


No, because the attitude expressed by many here, before...and I'm not the one passing judgement, but just making an observation...is that "once a cheater, always a cheater" and that they are of weak character.

Anyway, just giving you a thought that someone is unlikely to be that courageous. You might suggest that someone PM you their story, instead.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

I have never had a relationship, thus it is impossible for me to cheat.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I sort of did in my early 20s, in one of my first relationships. I had been dating this girl for about 6 months, it had gone alright, no sparks or fireworks (for me at least) but we had some of the same interests and got along. Decided to tell her the truth that I wasn't that into it, and we should break up so she could find someone who felt as strongly about her as she did about me. 

She tried to bargain her way out of the breakup, said I could date other people as long as I told her about it and didn't have sex with anyone else. I accepted, and was unable to resist temptation. Finally broke up with her again and this time would not be swayed. She turned white as a ghost and could barely speak, was shaking and crying. I felt horrible, but I knew I didn't love her and it wasn't fair to continue with her. Had dragged it out long enough trying to avoid the inevitable.

So I broke the rules I agreed to and technically cheated. Me now, over a decade later, would do things differently and completely break up the first time. Not half way hang on out of fear or for comfort.

On the plus side, afterwards she met someone who did love her back and I think they got married.

So there's my story, I'm not ashamed to have been young and dumb once upon a time. Lessons learned.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> No, because the attitude expressed by many here, before...and I'm not the one passing judgement, but just making an observation...is that "once a cheater, always a cheater" and that they are of weak character.
> 
> Anyway, just giving you a thought that someone is unlikely to be that courageous. You might suggest that someone PM you their story, instead.


Ah, I see. I dunno. I was hoping for some insight. Never cheated myself. Which is just that. You cheat yourself, not just your partner.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I've been cheated on, but never cheated. I actually don't really harbor any resentment toward my exs for cheating; clearly they weren't happy in the relationship and didn't know how to break it off in a mature fashion so they strayed instead.

I would never cheat, personally, because my fear of hurting people is stronger than my sex drive. I don't find self-loathing a very good aphrodisiac.

I think if you know you're going to cheat on your partners (and let's face it, some people know very well they're not going to be faithful) you should just suck it up and confine yourself to open relationships. I've been told by other people that that won't work, but I'm still not sure why. Is getting away with it the source of the excitement? Idk, enlighten me.

I've asked people to share why they cheat with me via pm in other threads and I've never had anyone take me up on the offer. No one wants to be the bad guy.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't know if it's cheating but when I'm active on dating sites I continue looking for and asking out more girls even if I already have a date scheduled. And TBH, if a hotter girl wanted to go on a date on the same day I would definitely cancel with the less attractive girl who I planned a date with first.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

No, and if you have then I hope you meet the love of your life and then get cheated on, right after your mother disowns you, before your doctor tells you that you have cancer, right after telling you that he/she is the person your bf/gf is cheating on you with, then your best friend shows up and says "I was there too, sorry." and then tells you your cat just got ran over by a car. Oh and also the burrito you just ate was old so you're going to have bad diarrhea in a couple hours.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> No, and if you have then I hope you meet the love of your life and then get cheated on, right after your mother disowns you, 1 day before your doctor tells you that you have cancer, right after telling you that he/she is the person your bf/gf is cheating on you with, then your best friend shows up and says "I was there too, sorry." and then tells you your cat just got ran over by a car. Oh and also the burrito you just ate was old so you're going to have bad diarrhea in a couple hours.


Yeah? Well... Maybe I will hope that happens to you in return. Take that. Right back at you.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

truant said:


> I think if you know you're going to cheat on your partners (and let's face it, some people know very well they're not going to be faithful) you should just suck it up and confine yourself to open relationships. I've been told by other people that that won't work, but I'm still not sure why. Is getting away with it the source of the excitement? Idk, enlighten me.


I think because they can't handle it the other way - their partner sleeping with others.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

KyleInSTL said:


> Admitted cheaters were pretty well trashed out here before, including but not limited too, being compared to rapists and murderers.


what an unbelievably stressful and horrific thread that was



Cenarius said:


> I don't know if it's cheating but when I'm active on dating sites I continue looking for and asking out more girls even if I already have a date scheduled. And TBH, if a hotter girl wanted to go on a date on the same day I would definitely cancel with the less attractive girl who I planned a date with first.


that's not cheating. that's just juggling strangers.



crimeclub said:


> No, and if you have then I hope you meet the love of your life and then get cheated on, right after your mother disowns you, before your doctor tells you that you have cancer, right after telling you that he/she is the person your bf/gf is cheating on you with, then your best friend shows up and says "I was there too, sorry." and then tells you your cat just got ran over by a car. Oh and also the burrito you just ate was old so you're going to have bad diarrhea in a couple hours.


----------



## LubeBu (Jul 10, 2015)

Nope, only every relation that person has cheated on me.
3 so far. Hope the fourth will be diffrent. Or that i get smarter.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

God... I was almost done finishing a very lengthy response, when all of a sudden my computer shut down for a windows update.

_Will probably edit later when I'm a little less upset. :c_


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Well, there's no two ways about it. I've cheated before. I was in a different city and had been informed from someone close to me of whom I trusted that my girlfriend was cheating on me. (She had been, multiple times) So I decided to get some sort of revenge before finding out whether it was categorically true or not (I had my suspicions previously but ignored them I guess). I acted upon my mate's flatmate's flirtatious advances she'd been making all night and ended up in bed with her. I think it was my coping mechanism to prevent being the loser victim who'd been walked all over and not seen it coming. It was my way to bow out of the relationship with my own personal 'F*** you!' that she'd never find out about. 

I know it was wrong. I rolled the dice and just so happened to get lucky (or unlucky depending on how you look at it, I'd say lucky). I know I'll never do it again because the guilt I felt was extremely overwhelming up until I found out that my ex had indeed done the dirty on me too. It's better to take the high road.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> No, and if you have then I hope you meet the love of your life and then get cheated on, right after your mother disowns you, before your doctor tells you that you have cancer, right after telling you that he/she is the person your bf/gf is cheating on you with, then your best friend shows up and says "I was there too, sorry." and then tells you your cat just got ran over by a car. Oh and also the burrito you just ate was old so you're going to have bad diarrhea in a couple hours.


 That bad diarrhea gets 'em every time.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, 1 outta 5 so far.


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

Never have, and I never will. I've seen the effects it can have, and I wouldn't want to inflict that on someone.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Never have, never will. It's disgusting and one of the worst forms of betrayal ever.
My ex cheated on me twice because "he was lonely" when I was on vacation.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I cheated on my math test. Now i'm worried I will get kicked out the class =(

It's impossible for me to do math. I'm pretty much retarded when it comes to math.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

ravens said:


> I've never been in a relationship. If I was in one I would never cheat.


Same


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> No, and if you have then I hope you meet the love of your life and then get cheated on, right after your mother disowns you, before your doctor tells you that you have cancer, right after telling you that he/she is the person your bf/gf is cheating on you with, then your best friend shows up and says "I was there too, sorry." and then tells you your cat just got ran over by a car. Oh and also the burrito you just ate was old so you're going to have bad diarrhea in a couple hours.


Bit extreme imo, for a behaviour which somewhere between 20-40% of people do



truant said:


> I've asked people to share why they cheat with me via pm in other threads and I've never had anyone take me up on the offer. No one wants to be the bad guy.


I'm gonna go with biology on this one. Its just an evolutionary game of prisoners dilemma. Being monogamous or wanting multiple partners are variants that clearly both exist in the population (and the evolutionary stable set point in this 'game' is likely a distribution of people who have different preferences towards number of partners).

I guess the response to this is 'But why do they get into a relationship if they have a preference for more numerous partners?' - an answer would be that society (and the conditioning of the members of society) is such that monogamy is the 'correct' behaviour, so its in everyone's best interests, monogamous or not, to pretend (even to themselves) they are monogamous.

I kinda see cheating as society expecting a fairly specific behavioural trait that a huge percent of people simply aren't built to do. Alternatively you could look at it as a confused mess of preferences, but with everyone employing considerable deception to pretend to have the most socially accepted behavioural trait.

Maybe this isn't a particularly satisfying answer though, if you are looking for a psychological explanation


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I cheated once or twice. Like when I used an Elixir on Abaddon in Final Fantasy 8.

I would never cheat on my lady though.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

I can wholeheartedly understand why a small percentage of people cheat. A small, minuscule percentage.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

My advice to people who want to cheat a lot: don't be in a monogamous relationship, explore polyamory, and stay the hell away from marriage.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> That bad diarrhea gets 'em every time.


I felt like that part was a bit too cruel but I decided to leave it in.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> I felt like that part was a bit too cruel but I decided to leave it in.


It was the gift that kept on giving.

Post #122,*666 :evil*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

KyleInSTL said:


> Admitted cheaters were pretty well trashed out here before, including but not limited too, being compared to rapists and murderers.
> 
> I'm highly doubtful you'll be getting the feedback you're seeking.


lol this, there was even a certain user recently that advocated killing them because they believed cheating was up there with rape and murder.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol this, there was even a certain user recently that advocated killing them because they believed cheating was up there with rape and murder.


Yeah, but I think he was hammered when he wrote those posts.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

crimeclub said:


> No, and if you have then I hope you meet the love of your life and then get cheated on, right after your mother disowns you, before your doctor tells you that you have cancer, right after telling you that he/she is the person your bf/gf is cheating on you with, then your best friend shows up and says "I was there too, sorry." and then tells you your cat just got ran over by a car. Oh and also the burrito you just ate was old so you're going to have bad diarrhea in a couple hours.


Woah man, that's dark. I agree w/ some of the above opinions that you likely won't get many people admitting they cheated.

Personally, never cheated or cheated upon (as far as I know), but I think we can all see the appeal. Some relationships are, however, more open to this sort of thing and have partners that can mentally separate the sex from the more relationshipy things.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^Just joking man, though I've been cheated on so I do feel strongly against it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why do people keep asking this question here? There are some questions here on this forum that seem to come up every other day. Doesn't anyone know how to use the search?

Anyway, I generally take a pretty dim view of cheating on a sex partner but I've done it a couple of times. I don't really think of it as real cheating though because those relationships were supposed to be FWB "open" type relationships. It was just that they changed their mind about how they felt and I didn't really realize it until the deed was done.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

On tests? yes. One someone? Never. If I'm not happy with someone, I would end the relationship. My sister was cheated on for the first time and she didn't take it well. Who would? Cheating on someone is a fcked up thing to do. It doesn't make you a player. It makes you a piggish btch.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Not in the traditional sense, no. Though, I feel I should have voted "yes". You see...

I got into a relationship with a girl that I was very proud of shortly after being cheated on, myself. Naturally, I developed trust issues and in order to safeguard my feelings I established a defense mechanism that involved I fantasize about other girls in order to avoid feeling too close to my girlfriend. On top of that, I played mind games with her (as your average, insecure teenage boy does). I welcomed opportunities to brag about other girls in hopes of reinforcing my worth as well as making her jealous, I guess. Although I didn't have any intent to cheat, my behavior brought my mind and body too close to the opportunity. It wasn't right that I wasn't honest and wise enough to just stay out of the relationship, considering she didn't have my trust or compassion.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> Never have, never will. It's disgusting and one of the worst forms of betrayal ever.
> My ex cheated on me twice because "he was lonely" when I was on vacation.


What a dick! I wish I could smash his testicles on behalf of you and any other woman he's cheated on. :yes


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

no, but i would if the chance presented itself


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Cheating...no
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Cheated ...I've used various cheat codes for computer games like lots of tanks in GTA etc


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

I feel bad enough cheating on my mug with another mug when I can't be bothered washing it.


----------



## Dantehero (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes i did.
i switched to my left arm,it was weird but surprisingly fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

when i was 9 years old i cheated on a test with the help of a friend.

I REGRET NOTHING.


----------

